# Anybody know anything more about this Nautilus?



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

From slashfilm:

Disney and eFX are going to produce a four feet long, approximately 1/45th scale Nautilus from 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. TheNautilus is among the upcoming limited-edition collectibles from eFX that will preview at San Diego Comic-Con.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It will be expensive........


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

From efx's press release...

_The approximately 1/45th scale Nautilus from eFX will offer extraordinary details, including internal and external lighting and re-creations of both the lush salon and the all-important wheelhouse, providing collectors with the opportunity to peer into the inner sanctum of this enormous underwater vessel.

Inspired by the remarkable, unforgettable designs of legendary Disney designer Harper Goff, the Nautilus from eFX combines the graceful elegance of the submarine’s riveted exterior with incredibly accurate interior details never before offered by eFX in a high-end collectible of this type…The Nautilus from eFX is being hand-crafted from resin with machined and die-cast metal, and injection-molded ABS details. The edition size will be limited to no more than 500 pieces, and each Nautilus replica will come with a specially designed display base, numbered plaque and Certificate of Authenticity._


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

So does this mean the Master Replicas release is scrapped now? Haven't heard a peep out of that company in a while...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Yawn, another overpriced resin Nautilus. When's someone going to do a decent plastic kit....hint, hint Moebius.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I don't think it's Moebius, it's Disney. From what I've been told.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RogueJ said:


> I don't think it's Moebius, it's Disney. From what I've been told.



It's EFX not Moebius. What I'm saying is that I wish a plastic kit manufacturer like Moebius would do one. They did the Seaview after all.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Yea, I understand that Sungod. I would also like one. Moebius would have to get the licensing from Disney. A costly venture I would imagine. Plus Disney would have to be willing. IMHO


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RogueJ said:


> Yea, I understand that Sungod. I would also like one. Moebius would have to get the licensing from Disney. A costly venture I would imagine. Plus Disney would have to be willing. IMHO




From what's been said, Disney like certain other licence holders sound a bit awkward. You'd think they would want someone like Moebius doing a decent kit but who knows what goes through their complicated brains.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Yea, you gotta wonder. Here's hoping someday.....


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Yawn, another overpriced resin Nautilus.


Expensive, yes. Overpriced, no.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> From what's been said, Disney like certain other licence holders sound a bit awkward. You'd think they would want someone like Moebius doing a decent kit but who knows what goes through their complicated brains.


i doubt that theres another company in the world that knows more about licensing than disney. what they dont understand, or more likely arent interested in, niche markets like model kits, especially when it could complicate granting a license for what they see as a prestige piece like this.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

jbond said:


> So does this mean the Master Replicas release is scrapped now? Haven't heard a peep out of that company in a while...


Par for the course.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Well, the creative brain trust behind MR left and started efx some time ago, so in a way the company has been dead for a couple of years.

I know the chaps who run efx, and they are very passionate about, and devoted to, bringing quality sci-fi replicas to market at reasonable (if not cheap) prices. 

What they are _not_ is a company that makes model kits. Clearly a big, injection-moulded Nautilus model would be a great subject for _someone_ to tackle, assuming the legal issues could be worked out (admittedly a big assumption).


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Disney has alays been more interested in 'Character' licensing over Prop licensing. The only real exception I can think of was the 'The Black Hole'.

It is a shame- the Nautilus is one of the all time classic ships ever to grace a movie screen IMO- I have the small resin-metal version that was based on the cancelled Airfix kit, but it is too small for this subject.

.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

razorwyre1 said:


> i doubt that theres another company in the world that knows more about licensing than disney. what they dont understand, or more likely arent interested in, niche markets like model kits, especially when it could complicate granting a license for what they see as a prestige piece like this.





If they're denying the licence to companies like Moebius because it might complicate some high end collectables like this then I hope nobody buys it. I bet a Nautilus from Moebius wouldn't impact on sales of something like this as only a few people would buy one of these anyway. The people who could afford one of these would most probably buy both.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> If they're denying the licence to companies like Moebius because it might complicate some high end collectables like this then I hope nobody buys it.


I love it when fans discuss business decisions.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

A four foot Nautilus is a bit big for a model builder on a budget (and with limited space).
A two foot model would be more in line with most shelving units.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

enterprise_fan said:


> A four foot Nautilus is a bit big for a model builder on a budget (and with limited space).
> A two foot model would be more in line with most shelving units.


 Take a look here if your looking for a smaller model kit http://www.nautilusdrydocks.com/products.html

Good luck with your project!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

fxshop said:


> Take a look here if your looking for a smaller model kit http://www.nautilusdrydocks.com/products.html
> 
> Good luck with your project!


That is a good size (16") and a good price. I need to start saving up for one now...

.


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

>That is a good size (16") and a good price...

...and close enough in scale to the Moebius Seaview to display alongside it!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Give me a Moebius Nautilus kit any day. It would be much cheaper, made of injection plastic (a huge advantage in my eyes) would be just as good and could be lit internally no doubt.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> Give me a Moebius Nautilus kit any day. It would be much cheaper, made of injection plastic (a huge advantage in my eyes) would be just as good and could be lit internally no doubt.


Of course a Moebius kit would be great- IF one is ever considered for production. With al the kits fans are screaming that Moebius MUST make I would not bet on a Nautilus kit in the near future.

This 16" kit looks to be a decent size for the subject and the price is a good one- I would be happy getting one of these for the shelf until a Styrene kit is released.

.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Any release of a styrene kit has been a pipe dream until now. With the Disney prequel to 20.000 Leagues filming as we speak and having used the original Harper Geoff 11 ft. model for principle photography, I'd say odds are VERY, VERY, good we will see a model kit in our future. Shhhh, you didn't hear this from me! I know nothing...I see nothing! LOL


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thinking happy thoughts- thinking happy thoughts...

.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Given that yet another writer has _just_ been hired to rewrite the script, and considering that no roles have been cast, nor sets built, I find it unlikely that the prequel is filming "as we speak."


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> Given that yet another writer has _just_ been hired to rewrite the script, and considering that no roles have been cast, nor sets built, I find it unlikely that the prequel is filming "as we speak."


 Im with Rob, it is unlikely it will ever get the green light.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Disney _will_ make the movie, but not until they get a script they like.

The newest scribe to take a stab is Randall "Braveheart" Wallace.

Remains to be seen if McG will remain aboard as director (Terminator: Salvation was not exactly a home run for Sony).


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> Any release of a styrene kit has been a pipe dream until now. With the Disney prequel to 20.000 Leagues filming as we speak and having used the original Harper Geoff 11 ft. model for principle photography, I'd say odds are VERY, VERY, good we will see a model kit in our future. Shhhh, you didn't hear this from me! I know nothing...I see nothing! LOL




Is that wishful thinking Duct or do you have some inside information? As far as I'm aware they haven't started filming yet and they were (god help us) thinking of casting Will Smith as Nemo......which would be horrendous.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Four FEET??? C'mon, who the heck has room for that monster?
I'd really like to have one that's about 24 inches long. Big enough for details/lighting but small enough to actually display in the house. Like the C57D from PL, it's too big for me and I won't be buying it.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

four foot ehh, seems to be a collaboration of the deck set and 11 ft hero, but IMO, still not as accurate as they claim at EFX. Seems to possess all the same errors as most of the past models, including basic hull shape.
bummer...would be a great size...

Will


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello Will!
Good Call Carson!!! Filming has Not Started!
The Film's location-scouts just return from Aussie / NZ area on/or about 7/17/09 (Fact). Yes, ...No Sets & No Props - have been Selected or Built. 

A friend of mine at the late Stan Wiston's Co. said that they (SW) were asked to Bid on making preliminary designs of conceptual Creatures based on some early story ideas. This was in Feb./March 2009 (Fact) 

Re: Styrene kit - I've corresponded with Frank (Moebius) & his sit-down with Disney to discuss Licensing for Harper GOFF's version of Nautilus for a Styrene Kit - was scheduled to happen sometime during the past few weeks.
No news. 

Re: Topic model - The 48" model was made by Scott Brodeen & the 'efx' prototype recently made her 1st public debut at Comic-Con 2009. 

The discussion (Here at HT) - that 'efx' is this years Master Replicas is correct. The same crew making the same ol' model. I'm in full agreement with Wbnemo1! (new size / same (only bigger) errors)

PS: Shameless / Self-Promotional Remark - Go Vulcania Volunteers!!!
http://www.vulcaniavolunteers.com/


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, I've got the old Icons Nautilus, and the differences between it and the Master Replicas model are minimal. Suffice it to say I've never been motivated to replace the former with the latter.

Looking forward to the day when someone brings an ACCURATE version of this sub to market (but, you know, I'm not holding my breath).

Disclaimer: having not seen the efx replica in person (nor any decent pix thereof) I'll withhold my judgement until a later date.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

These should suffice, until better ones 'surface'.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

modeleers said:


> Hello Will!
> Good Call Carson!!! Filming has Not Started!
> The Film's location-scouts just return from Aussie / NZ area on/or about 7/17/09 (Fact). Yes, ...No Sets & No Props - have been Selected or Built.
> 
> ...





What's that about Moebius and a sit down with Disney?


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

"...This about a sit-down" is: 
Frank was very generous to reply to my inquiry about some model-gossip with - an admission of a scheduled "Disney meeting" & a few "no comment"s.

I've probably told more than I should have, so let's keep this between us & not tell Frank that I talk too much, so that maybe he'll overlook my indiscretion!  (this time)


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

modeleers said:


> "...This about a sit-down" is:
> Frank was very generous to reply to my inquiry about some model-gossip with - an admission of a scheduled "Disney meeting" & a few "no comment"s.
> 
> I've probably told more than I should have, so let's keep this between us & not tell Frank that I talk too much, so that maybe he'll overlook my indiscretion!  (this time)




Interesting! My lips are sealed


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

modeleers said:


> These should suffice, until better ones 'surface'.


That looks like a Nautilus to me. And as a potential customer, that's all that matters. And before the rivet counters start snickering, as we have all learned from the variety of items released by Sideshow, MR, Code 3, Gentle Giant, etc - the vast majority of customers will choose a good looking, nicely presented item over a rivet-for-rivet accurate model any day.

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Oh Gene, you're such a push-over. Everyone knows the real Nautilus looks like this...










When is someone going to produce a four-foot version of_ this_ sweet baby?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Actually, I wouldn't mind having either. Or both. But the green one would be easier to put on a shelf....

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

One thing I _do_ like about the efx model is the open Salon portal and accompanying interior -- something we haven't seen a lot of when it comes to this subject. Once again though, having yet to see any good shots of the interior, I can't really comment on the finished effect.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

*"rivet counter"*

Hey! Wait a minute!!!
I'm a "rivet counter"!!! But I never suspected that it was a bad thing. - until I read that Post. 
Now I feel so Rusty & ...Impure! Look Away! Look Away!

_Notes to self: 1) If it Looks like a Nautilus, ...It's a Nautilus! 2) Close-enough = Good enough! 3) Accuracy is Never measured Rivet by Rivet , 4) Good looks & nice Presentation are all the matter! (...no matter What!), 5) Customers will settle for a Nautilus look-alike, And 6) ...they Always choose to Buy on 'Any Day'. _

All of the above was written whilst - "Snickering".


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I'm really looking forward to seeing your work, modeleers. Given your comments I'm sure the results will be flawless.


----------



## PetarB (Feb 5, 2007)

Carson Dyle said:


> Given that yet another writer has _just_ been hired to rewrite the script, and considering that no roles have been cast, nor sets built, I find it unlikely that the prequel is filming "as we speak."


I've also read a review of the latest script and it sounds really, really horrible. Word has it that they wanted Will Smith to star... I ask you, where does he fit into the equation?
Anyway It would be great to have a decent new 'Leagues movie - I would love to have a new vision of the Nautilus on the big screen again.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

And what is the opinion of the resin Nautilus that Disney released in 2004? I think its 22.5 inches and our own WBNemo was involved in its creation. I have one and was under the impression that its highly acurate.

Huzz


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> And what is the opinion of the resin Nautilus that Disney released in 2004? I think its 22.5 inches and our own WBNemo was involved in its creation. I have one and was under the impression that its highly acurate.
> 
> Huzz


No, no, no, Dave, it is highly inaccurate, a true modeler wouldn't be caught in the same house with it. You should send it to me so you can save yourself.:tongue:


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Dave Hussey said:


> And what is the opinion of the resin Nautilus that Disney released in 2004? I think its 22.5 inches and our own WBNemo was involved in its creation. I have one and was under the impression that its highly acurate. Huzz


Dave (may I call you Huzz?), I believe that the (22") 50th Anniversary Nautilus is the Only - Truly 'Movie-Accurate' Replica of Harper Goff's Nautilus & put simply, it's the Best Nautilus Replica available today. It may Never know an Equal.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Carson Dyle said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing your work, modeleers. Given your comments I'm sure the results will be flawless.


Carson, From 'your comment' - I sense either a friendly _Challenge_, _Doubt_, or (my favorite) a _Fork in the road_. 
I'll _take _it!!! 

You mentioned an interest in seeing modeling of the Nautilus' Interior... 
The 1st pic is the screen-original Settee, the plush Victorian sofa - located in the salon-window of the Nautilus. 









Pics 2 & 3 are my master-pattern / model of the Settee. 
It's not 'flawless', but it is as close to Perfect as my 10 thumbs could get. 
The Armrest's sculpted 'Lion's Head' is smaller than Lincoln's head on a penny! And when I'm not counting rivets, I'm counting the 'Buttons' - of the button-tuck upholstery.








This 'color' pic is Not a finished piece, merely a paint & light test.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

awesome little guy!
Will


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Love the couch modelleercheers,Gor,oh and Will,Joe C(a mutual friend) from Glasgow sends his best as I was talking to him today at the college about this thread,has his head in german flying saucers or something?Gordon:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

PetarB said:


> I've also read a review of the latest script and it sounds really, really horrible. Word has it that they wanted Will Smith to star... I ask you, where does he fit into the equation?
> Anyway It would be great to have a decent new 'Leagues movie - I would love to have a new vision of the Nautilus on the big screen again.



That's what I said on the previous page. Mcg the director wanted to cast Will Smith as Nemo....how hideous can you get. The Fresh Prince of 20,000 Leagues. What the hell are they thinking of!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The screenplay draft referenced above was universally loathed by Disney execs and fanboys alike, and the story will mercifully never see the light of a film projector.

As for McG's comment re: Will Smith being the ideal Nemo, we can only hope against hope he was kidding. In any case, it wouldn't surprise me if someone other than McG ended up directing the prequel. 

Whoever directs it, the end result will no doubt be a family-friendly movie. Hopefully it won't be a bad one.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> The screenplay draft referenced above was universally loathed by Disney execs and fanboys alike, and the story will mercifully never see the light of a film projector.
> 
> As for McG's comment re: Will Smith being the ideal Nemo, we can only hope against hope he was kidding. In any case, it wouldn't surprise me if someone other than McG ended up directing the prequel.
> 
> Whoever directs it, the end result will no doubt be a family-friendly movie. Hopefully it won't be a bad one.




It didn't sound like he was kidding. I get the impression that they're looking for another POTC type franchise which would be terrible. Looking at another recent Jules Verne so called adaptation (Journey to the Centre of the Earth, which was just aimed at kids downright trash) I'm not very hopeful. Family movie usually means mediocre kids movie.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

modeleers said:


> Carson, From 'your comment' - I sense either a friendly _Challenge_, _Doubt_, or (my favorite) a _Fork in the road_.


Let me put it this way.

I've been collecting garage kits and replicas for over thirty years (one of the earliest entries in my collection was the _very first_ 16" Nautilus model Richard Coyle and Scot Brodeen ever sold -- copies of which were subsequently sold at the Disney theme parks).

In that time I've heard a lot of rival model makers toot their own horns re: allegedly accurate models they had "in the works," while simultaneously dissing the work of those who actually managed to bring a model to market. All too often these theoretically brilliant works-in-progress never saw the light of day as finished works. What else is new; talk is cheap.

Now, the settee pictured is beautiful, and if you bring this level of craftsmanship to the entire model the results will certainly be worth crowing over. Nevertheless, I believe crowing rights should be reserved for those who have a completed model to crow over. 

That said, if and when your Nautilus does come to market, and if it's everything you claim it will be, you'll have at least one very interested customer.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> It didn't sound like he was kidding. I get the impression that they're looking for another POTC type franchise.


You better believe it. 



SUNGOD said:


> Family movie usually means mediocre kids movie.


Not always. The original 20,000 Leagues managed to be both an intelligent take on Verne's novel as well as a movie parents could take their kids to.

Admittedly, it's a tricky balance to strike. Hiring the guy who wrote Braveheart to do the latest draft would seem to suggest the studio is taking the material somewhat seriously, but time will tell.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Re: Settee - Thanx, Will & Gor!



Carson Dyle said:


> ...the settee pictured is beautiful.


Re: beautiful - Thanx, Carson! 

Curious thing is...
I only posted what I knew about the 48" model (with-out bias) & then posted 2 pictures of same & one Quick opinion (albeit unfavorable).
I never once mentioned that I had a model "in the works" & I'm more than positive that the phrase - "more accurate" - was Never typed by me. 

I just re-read this Entire post & I failed find One single word that validates your implied remarks about persons - who "toot their own horn" while "dissing the work of others". ("per se")

As for your 'dig' at me about "Crow"-ing - 
Carson: "I would really like to see some of your work, modeleer", 
...so I showed you some of my work. (Is that what you meant by Crowing?) 

Pardon me, ...but the Pride I have for my work is quite an Imagined-distance Short - of "Crow"-ing. 
And please watch where you point a judgmental Finger, it can be a dangerous thing 
(...on the _wrong_ hand!)

Cautiously _Pessimistic _- Modeleer


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

modeleers said:


> I just re-read this Entire post & I failed find One single word that validates your implied remarks about persons - who "toot their own horn" while "dissing the work of others".


Sorry if I misinterpreted or misconstrued the following…



modeleers said:


> The discussion (Here at HT) - that 'efx' is this years Master Replicas is correct. The same crew making the same ol' model. I'm in full agreement with Wbnemo1! (new size / same (only bigger) errors)
> 
> PS: Shameless / Self-Promotional Remark - Go Vulcania Volunteers!!!
> http://www.vulcaniavolunteers.com/


It sounded to me like you were criticizing someone else’s work while promoting your own. In any case, I think you’re being a little defensive, first over GKvfx’s remarks and now over mine, all of which you've taken entirely too personally. 

Clearly you’re proud of your work, as you have every right to be, based on what little I've seen. Obviously you’re underwhelmed by the efx replica, and you’re certainly entitled to your opinion. My remarks were not meant as a personal attack, but as a general observation re: the tendency by some GKers to criticize the works of others while their own works-in-progress remain safely hidden from view. We see this sort of thing all the time on the modeling boards; heck, I'd be surprised if you hadn't seen a little of it yourself. 

Anyway, bust of luck with your ongoing project(s). Based on the settee I'd say the completed project will speak for itself. Certainly your comments do, and I stand by my own.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*anybody know anything more about this Nautilus?*

Alright, everyone play nice or out of Nemo's pool! Seriously, the efx model is beautiful- and it looks does look like a Nautilus- but there are some mistakes that us "rivet counters" noticed, like 8 side rakers instead of the "movie original's" 9. This is kinda like putting the wrong number of exhaust stacks on a P-40. If your're gonna claim it accurate- it should have the right number. Lotsa guys do talk too much and produce nothing much, but I can vouch that Modeleers knows what he's talking about, and is a superb modeler. I have a big 7-footer that I KNOW is inaccurate in some respects, since I have several nautilus it doesn't phase me too much, but if I could have chosen it to be correct, I certainly would have done so. The caster was working from inaccurate planes when it was built- nowdays, the truth is out there.

Now, lets all get off the soapbox, get back to modeling and no more hurt feelings. And efx- best of luck to you.:wave:


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hmm,
Nautilus pool ehh...nice. I've been in one of those...dangerous, with all those rakers. It's true, the EFX boat is a pretty boat, but way too clean to look like the hero at least. EFX shouldn't claim something that's not true. This boat while pretty in it's own right, is far from movie accurate, even in basic shape, it's still a "plans" boat. I can say this based on my many, many, years of research of the actual filming miniature, not to mention being on the small restoration team of said miniature as well. It's not correct and that's the short of it. I could pick the boat apart, but instead say it's a nice model, that's as far as I go..
Cheers,
Will


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Wbnemo1 said:


> EFX shouldn't claim something that's not true.


I agree. In terms of "claims" made by efx, at present all I have to go by is their press release...

_The approximately 1/45th scale Nautilus from eFX will offer extraordinary details, including internal and external lighting and re-creations of both the lush salon and the all-important wheelhouse, providing collectors with the opportunity to peer into the inner sanctum of this enormous underwater vessel.

Inspired by the remarkable, unforgettable designs of legendary Disney designer Harper Goff, the Nautilus from eFX combines the graceful elegance of the submarine’s riveted exterior with incredibly accurate interior details never before offered by eFX in a high-end collectible of this type…The Nautilus from eFX is being hand-crafted from resin with machined and die-cast metal, and injection-molded ABS details. The edition size will be limited to no more than 500 pieces, and each Nautilus replica will come with a specially designed display base, numbered plaque and Certificate of Authenticity._[/QUOTE]

Seems harmless enough to me. Perhaps efx has made other misleading public claims I've missed re: unprecedented accuracy?

No one on this thread, so far as I know, has asserted that the efx replica is the last word on the subject accuracy-wise. Even I can tell from the posted images that structurally it's basically the same "plan boat" as my Icons model, only larger and with more interior detail. As I said upthread, I look forward to the day when some talented GKer, replica manufacturer, or model company steps up to the plate with a model (or pre-assembled miniature) worthy of the subject with regard to rakers present and rivets counted. 

Obviously this particular "pool" is infested with some rather large and fragile egos. What else is new. Having no particular dog in this race I'll simply restate what GKvfx posted earlier, and what Will just stated: "Nice model."


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

"...a particular Dog in the race?"
Oh My! Oooops! That's only a metaphor. 

Whew! And I almost _read Into_ that, instead of actually _reading it_.
I though Carson meant that - the efx Nautilus was a dog!
It's a good thing I didn't go off half-cocked & recklessly reply to what 
- I Thought he meant! 

Instead - this....

Read for yourself the latest sad episode of unwarranted name-calling & tauting ridicule! 

"Infested" with "large & fragile egos" - 

This is clearly unprovoked passive-aggressive - dialog & behavior. 

Skip it Gentlemen. Will & Louis, (Not You, Carson!)
He will just keep bunny-energizing off of even the friendliest opinion that is not favorable - continually reading Into what you type & Not actually reading the words. I suspect a corporate-financial tie-in or kick-back. (wink / wink) 
Shhhh! Your secret is... out, I guess. 

Just back away slowly & keep saying the safe-word... Nice model. Nice model (now back away & keep repeat the words) Nice model. Nice model 

OK, he's not typing - Run Rivet Counters! 
Run like the Nautilus depends on it! 

In closing: I think it was Nietzsche who wrote:
A man's Confidence is typically imagined by a lesser man 
- to be a "Large Ego". 

Now wave good-bye to the nice, nice man!:wave::wave::wave:
Now Run!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, clearly I was off-base with my large-but-fragile ego crack.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

here's what i saw

BURBANK, Calif. — (July 10, 2009) -– eFX Inc. will explore the mysteries of the deep, and of Walt Disney’s haunting interpretation of Capt. Nemo’s _Nautilus_, when it unveils its highly accurate, detailed collectible model of this iconic submarine from Disney’s renowned adaptation of Jules Verne’s epic _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_.
The _Nautilus_ is among the upcoming limited-edition collectibles from eFX that will preview at San Diego Comic-Con this July, and at the first-ever D23 Expo, Sept. 10-13 at the Anaheim Convention Center. Pre-orders are expected to be taken shortly after the D23 Expo, and the _Nautilus _is expected to ship in early 2010.
At an incredible four feet long, the approximately 1/45th scale _Nautilus _from eFX will offer extraordinary details, including internal and external lighting and re-creations of both the lush salon and the all-important wheelhouse, providing collectors with the opportunity to peer into the inner sanctum of this enormous underwater vessel.

Inspired by the remarkable, unforgettable designs of legendary Disney designer Harper Goff, the _Nautilus_ from eFX combines the graceful elegance of the submarine’s riveted exterior with incredibly accurate interior details never before offered by eFX in a high-end collectible of this type.
“_20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_ is truly one of the all-time classic adventure movies, and was a milestone for the Disney creative team,” said Bryan Ono, president of eFX Inc. “The _Nautilus_ is a Disney icon, and our artisans and engineers have been working overtime to develop this extraordinary re-creation.”
Disney’s interpretation of the _Nautilus _has attracted an enthusiastic fan base since the original release of the Walt Disney Pictures film version of _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_ in 1954. This groundbreaking film presented the craft, described in Verne’s novel as a “masterpiece containing masterpieces,” as an exquisite piece of design, Victorian yet futuristic – and instantly recognizable. The Disney version of the _Nautilus _has inspired theme park attractions around the globe, and the original, restored model used in the making of the film will be seen at the D23 Expo in the “Treasures of the Walt Disney Archives” exhibition.
The _Nautilus_ from eFX is being hand-crafted from resin with machined and die-cast metal, and injection-molded ABS details. The edition size will be limited to no more than 500 pieces, and each _Nautilus_ replica will come with a specially designed display base, numbered plaque and Certificate of Authenticity.
More details about eFX’s current and upcoming collectibles can be found at www.efxcollectibles.com.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Oh, good lord - 

Look, take two similarly sized, similarly painted and detailed Nautilus' (Nautili ?), place them side by side, and ask a group of "20,000 Leagues..." geeks to identify the "accurate one" and I'm willing to bet that you'll get a 50/50 split vote. And I would venture to guess that even some HT members would likely pick the 'wrong' one.

So, what does it mean? Provided eFX (or any other company) doesn't botch the job by making it 2' long by 2' high or painting it pink, a model with the quality and attention to detail that we've seen displayed by eFX's prototype stands a damn good shot at being 'the' Nautilus replica to beat.

Yeah, I can hear the argument that only a (deep pocketed) hard-core "20,000 Leagues..." geek who would want such a large replica ARE the ones who would know the difference - I would disagree. In talking to manufacturers of these replicas over the years (yep, including Bryan and Barry, whom I've had dinner and conversations with....) the hard core nut jobs on the boards (and I'm one of them....) make up a relatively small amount of their sales. People HAVE to passionate about a subject in order to part with so much money (and shelf space), but that doesn't make them the stickler for rivet-for-rivet (or panel line-for panel line) accuracy.

Regarding anything about press releases stating "uber accurate" "scaled from the actual plans" or "most best version ever" - c'mon, we ALL know that that is PR. And we know that marketing is part of the game. Unless someone wants to dump a couple thousand pounds of RTV over the actual miniature, it is ALWAYS going to be an interpretation of the "real thing". Always. We've heard this with MR's Enterprise. We've heard it with eFX's X-wing. We're hearing it about the Nautilus. A model doesn't have to be "accurate" to be enjoyed by a collector. Since I'm no expert on the Nautilus, and don't know what they got 'right' or 'wrong', I'm going to give eFX the benefit of the doubt - just as I would any other replica that was made by an individual or company that has made the effort to make one.

Gene

PS - Quite frankly, I wish I had the space for something this big. I really do love the design (and I've scratchbuilt my own, inaccurate-but-still-somewhat-satisfying-to-look-at version) - but being so big, I don't know where I would put it. Actually I do, but I think it would dominate the room. And that, I think, will be the limiting factor for sales more so than price, features, or accuracy.......


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Wbnemo1 said:


> here's what i saw
> 
> BURBANK, Calif. — (July 10, 2009) -– eFX Inc. will explore the mysteries of the deep, and of Walt Disney’s haunting interpretation of Capt. Nemo’s _Nautilus_, when it unveils its highly accurate, detailed collectible model of this iconic submarine from Disney’s renowned adaptation of Jules Verne’s epic _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_.... etc



Okay, that's a slightly longer version of what I posted.

Once again, what's the objection? The only arguably dodgy claim I can find is assertion that the replica is "highly accurate." Obviously this depends on how one interprets the word "highly." Then again, it's not like efx is claiming the thing is _perfectly_ accurate. Nor are they saying their replica is more accurate than any other Nautilus replica ever produced. 

Frankly, given the posted images, I'd say "highly accurate" pretty much describes what I'm seeing. Could it be even _more_ highly accurate? I suppose. Is efx misrepresenting their product? Not based on anything I've seen on this thread -- nor anywhere else for that matter.

BTW, despite what some have inferred, I'm not on efx's payroll. I'm simply a Nautilus fan who calls `em as I see `em.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

GKvfx said:


> ...being so big, I don't know where I would put it. Actually I do, but I think it would dominate the room. And that, I think, will be the limiting factor for sales more so than price, features, or accuracy.......


Yeah, I tend to agree. At that size ownership becomes too much of a burden for a floorspace-challenged collector like yours truly.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

here's some better photos from Martin Schuler. My long time friend Fred posted the link originally over at our nautilus submarine forum It was Fred that worked along side me and Rich A on the rivet pattern and details of the submarine seen CGI on the special edition DVD of Disney's 20,000 Leagues on the supplimental disc. ...like I said...a little too clean for me, but, nice boat
Cheers,
Will

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2666/3759484661_7b5cc61647_o.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2502/3759484341_6c1678996a_o.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2426/3760279476_2788747f35_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3527/3760277802_889d9f06d0_o.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2464/3760277426_fde6f6ac92_o.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2496/3759480701_75ec93db1d_o.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2520/3759480511_142e94fc89_o.jpg


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Wbnemo1 said:


> .......http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2666/3759484661_7b5cc61647_o.jpg



If this is their idea of a Nemo figure, they've definitely got it wrong (and in the wrong scale)........

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Do we know if that's the final finish, weathering-wise?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

no idea about the final finish, not my cup o tea though...lol Gene, guess you know Scott


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The sub I'm not sold on. Scott's cap I want.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Tokyo Disney Seas at the NAUTILUS gift shop...I think they've sold out though...
Will


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

modeleers said:


> "...a particular Dog in the race?"
> Oh My! Oooops! That's only a metaphor.
> 
> Whew! And I almost _read Into_ that, instead of actually _reading it_.
> ...


I'll make this really, really simple for you, "modeleers"....

Carson Dyle has backed down. I don't think his initial comments warranted your response in the first place, but he's done the gentelmanly thing and stepped away. 

The above post from you comes across as a man with a large ego who's spoiling for a fight because of perceived pokes at his ego. That's the perception that you've left this moderator with, anyhow. 

Now, back down yourself. Keep it on the subject of the thread itself and lay off your attacks. 

Thank you for your cooperation. 

.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

*really, really simple*

Admins: 
I've read & completely understand your view on the matter.

The post you quoted was my Last - re:CD.
Please Note- HT time-log indicates: 
I backed down at 5:52 PM.

I thank you.


----------

